# Merry Xmas / Happy New Year fellow members



## Stu_bert (Dec 21, 2015)

Without wishing to offend anyone, if you celebrate Christmas / New Year in any form, wishing you, your families and your friends a good break.

Thanks for all the entertainment and useful information posted here during 2015, and apologies if I have offended anyone or anything..

Thanks also to Craig and the admin team at CR.

Be safe, have fun, forget photography for a few days ;D


----------



## tron (Dec 21, 2015)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year too to all who celebrate.

However, since I could not take pictures for about two months I think I will try to do the opposite now, take advantage of some days off and resume taking ;D


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2015)

It's traditional to have a Robin in a snowy scene on Christmas cards. But, this is all I could get yesterday on the warmest Christmas week day for centuries.


----------



## fish_shooter (Dec 21, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> Without wishing to offend anyone, if you celebrate Christmas / New Year in any form, wishing you, your families and your friends a good break.
> 
> Thanks for all the entertainment and useful information posted here during 2015, and apologies if I have offended anyone or anything..
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas and Happy 2016!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 22, 2015)

Just a few days ago, it looked like no snow in Spokane for Christmas. Now, we are facing wave after wave of winter snow storms. Its fairly warm (33 degrees F), but that just makes the flakes bigger.

Alan, I'd send them your way if possible, but you are on the wrong side of the world.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Seasons greetings and good will to all, may the new year hold health happiness and possibly a bit of wealth for you. ;D
Thanks to all that have helped answer various questions posed and those that keep this great community going and heading in the right general direction. 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps the Robin is great. 
Pps, I'm getting a new camera for Christmas (unless I foul up somehow! ;D) so don't expect me to forget photography!


----------

